# Willy eats grass and throws it up... daily!



## eli104 (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, so maybe it's not daily, but it's been 2 out of the past 3 days and we can't seem to get him to stop. 

Willy is just 1 year old, and every morning he goes out in the yard (before breakfast). He's often a slow eater, sometimes waiting until mid-morning to eat his breakfast (2 meals a day, 1/2 cup Avoderm each). 

He's done this in the past, but more lately, where he sits at the edge of the lawn and eats grass (I've even seen ants where he hangs out). Then he doesn't eat his breakfast and a few hours later, throws up this lovely yellowish goop with blades of grass in it. He then drags around the house the rest of the day, and may slowly eat his dinner... but not always.

How do I teach him that eating grass is not good! I have tried keeping him inside until he has his own breakfast, but he's stubborn and will even skip a meal if he really doesn't want to. And really... In can't keep him inside all day, he loves being outside and watching people go by (so he can bark and wag at them).

Any ideas? We've tried "juicing" up his food to make it more appealing (a little cheese, a little chicken), but as I said, he's stubborn.

Thanks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If this has only been happening the last couple of days, he's probably not actually sick, but if it continues I'd take him to a vet. With that in mind, here's what I'd do:

If he's going outside to pee/poop I would put a leash on him so you can make sure he doesn't eat grass. Secondly, I know he probably loves going outside but if it's making him sick due to not eating his breakfast and eating grass instead, it's in his best interest to not go outside until you can nip this in the bud. So as hard as it might be, I'd keep him inside until you can be sure that he'll eat his breakfast first.

Do not try to make his breakfast more appetizing to him, you are only catering to his demands. Honestly, I would put down his breakfast for 20 minutes - and 20 minutes only! - and then take it up. Even if he hasn't eaten! Put the kibble (if that's what you feed) in a plastic baggie so that it doesn't go stale. For dinner, the *same exact* kibble goes back in the bowl and on the floor for another 20 minutes. If he doesn't eat, take it back up again. He will *not* starve! I promise you that. Dogs can go 3-4 days without food and if he's very stubborn he just might. Don't give in and make sure not to give him any treats at this time. I can't stress enough that the will NOT starve himself (unless he's actually sick, which you should confirm with your vet if you're worried). If you give in he will know that he can just go on a food strike for a while and something even MORE yummy will be coming. Trust me, he will eat eventually. And once you can be sure that he's eating more regularly, then you can start letting him outside.

But really, you should be supervising him at all times and if you catch him start to eat grass, get his attention and move him away from that spot. If he won't come to you, pick him up and put him back in the house. He will eventually understand that when he eats grass the fun is over.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

One of mine will do this too- I think they are eating grass cuz their tummy doesn't feel good (cuz it's empty)- yet they dont' know why it doesnt feel good. One think you can try is giving a small treat when he first wakes up, then do what Lina suggested and have him potty in the morning on a leash. Offer him breakfast about an hour after he wakes (sometime just a little water sprinkled on the food will help them eat)-
hope this helps!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy eats grass, and all sorts of stuff, when he's outside. He woke us up this morning at 5am sick in his crate. He's done this before so for a while we'll trail right behind him and if he tries to eat the grass we make the "ssssssttt" noise and if he doesn't stop immediately he gets picked up and brought inside. 

In the past I've also sprayed things I don't want him to eat with a mix of vinegar and water. (Rabbit poo.) 

You could also take him out on a leash in a different area where there isn't anything to eat. Walk him until he does his pee/poo and come right back in. When I take them out for a quick potty I tell them to go potty. If we're out to play I tell them we're going to play. Who knows how much they understand but it usually works!

Good luck to you! I hate cleaning up doggie throw up!uke:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

If Willy is lethargic the rest of the day there may be health issues and you might want to at least give your vet a call.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this goes against the common thinking. But since my boys have been on raw...they have never turned their nose up at a meal. Jasper used to eat grass and throw up bile as a puppy from hunger but he has not thrown up in over a year. And he has more energy than ever. And I don't mean this as an advertisement for NV, because I don't think it is the food, but that he is actually eating 2 meals a day. I honestly think sometimes they turn their nose up at foods that also don't make them feel well. 

Now Jasper still thinks he is a sheep and loves grazing on grass...but he never throws up. I've been told that crab grass is sweet.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala was doing this for a while and now I feed her a quick snack before I take her out. This has really cut out on the munching of the grass. I am trying to fatten her up a bit. It's challenging because she can't have a lot of fattening foods becuase of liver issues. I am happy she stopped eating grass (mostly).


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys have been on raw for about 2yrs and they absolutely LOVE eating grass. They eat it as if they were cows. Brando never throws up but Bogart, within 30 sec he vomits. Yet 5 min later he would try to eat the grass again. They seem to like the long grass. When we walk by short grass, they leave it alone. But as soon as we walk buy some longer type grass, it's time to lay down in it and start munching.

I've taken to keeping Bogart short on the leash when we walk by long grass and let it out when it's short. I also watch him when he's smelling the grass so he doesn't try to get a quick bite in. He's very sneaky! Watch out with the morning grass that still has some dew on it. They love that even more!

Other than that, there's not much one can do. Just keep in mind that throwing up frequently from eating grass puts a strain on the liver, so you definitely want to curb it as much as possible. 

Contrary to what a lot of people think, dogs primarily eat grass because they like the taste, rarely because they are sick.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Now I am nervous. Both of mine eat their fair share of grass. I never considered it harmful. They never have vomited it back up but I have seen it come out the other end.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> My guys have been on raw for about 2yrs and they absolutely LOVE eating grass. They eat it as if they were cows. Brando never throws up but Bogart, within 30 sec he vomits. Yet 5 min later he would try to eat the grass again. They seem to like the long grass. When we walk by short grass, they leave it alone. But as soon as we walk buy some longer type grass, it's time to lay down in it and start munching....
> Contrary to what a lot of people think, dogs primarily eat grass because they like the taste, rarely because they are sick.


I happened to discuss this very thing with the veterinarian allergist last night and he was commenting on how some dogs are just grazers and most dogs like the longer grass. Cows, sheep, goats, etc. eat the shorter grass because it is sweeter but most dogs prefer the longer grass (definitely Cody & Tess' preference!). Sometimes it's almost like they use it for floss! Mine both seem to like the rough texture of the long grass also. And you're right, if it's wet, even better!


----------



## eli104 (Dec 26, 2008)

OK... thanks for all the help here. One thought we've had (OK, it's my wife who's had it), is to try a different food so he'll be more interested in eating that than other things. We've been using Avoderm in varous forms for some time now (since he was about 6 months) and it does well for his digestive system (Small poops, easy to clean up)... but maybe he's bored with it. Any other ideas of baked food to keep his system right but maybe give him a bit more "flavor"?

On thing for sure, Willy is a beggar. Like the scene in the movie Underdog... as soon as you open the fridge or a food cabinet, he sits right next to you and looks like he's thinking "Give the Dog your food.... Give the dog your food..." Eventually if he's really hungry he'll go for his own, but he'd much rather wait to see what drops on the floor of if "someone" takes pitty and sneaks him some chicken or cheese. I can always tell the next day by what is cleaned out of the yard. 

Maybe if his food were more interesting he'd stop with the grass??


----------



## eli104 (Dec 26, 2008)

Missy said:


> I know this goes against the common thinking. But since my boys have been on raw...they have never turned their nose up at a meal.


What's this "raw" of which you speak??


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

eli104 said:


> What's this "raw" of which you speak??


This might give you the information you're looking for. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9322


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

There are also a number of companies (Nature's Variety, Bravo) that make frozen, raw food that require no/little preparation.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

can you leash him for the AM poops and pees? This keeps him from ingesting things he should not. Bring him inside for breakfast and then see what happens with his tummy for the rest of the day.


----------



## eli104 (Dec 26, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> can you leash him for the AM poops and pees? This keeps him from ingesting things he should not. Bring him inside for breakfast and then see what happens with his tummy for the rest of the day.


It's not even leashing him... he has no interst in eating early, just sitting at rhe end of the driveway and barking at the walkers, runners, bikers that go by. Then he turns around and eats the grasss and gives it back later.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Tori is 1/2 goat. She loves to graze on long grass. Thankfully, she has never thrown it back up. She seems to have a pretty strong stomach. She eats TOTW kibble and commercial raw food. She'll be on 100% raw as soon as this bag of kibble is gone :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All 3 of mine love to graze. They eat tall grass on a daily basis. They used to throw up as pups, but now I think their little tummies are used to the grass.


----------



## eli104 (Dec 26, 2008)

OK my well educated friends... here's the update:

* I actually spoke with Willy's Vet and he recommended giving him 1/4 of a Pepcid in the morning and trying to keep him leashed until after he eats. 
*Alternatively, when he goes out (leashed) to do his morning business, give him a treat or two and lead him back to his food.
* Results: Still finding ways to eat grass... like his stomach is upset before he eats and he turns his nose up at food. Today he was out on his own for 10-15 minutes because he said he needed to go, then came back in, went into his crate and 2 hours later, stepped out again to puke.

Willy does not seem to be "loving" the Avoderm any more (he seems bored with it unless he's \_really_ hungry). Though I prefer it because we have a large property and the idea of large poops of unknown density really doesn't sit well with me (call me selfish, but I'm the one who cleans it up). So I'm looking for opinions of alternative "natural or baked" foods. I don't want to go the Alpo route, really! But I also don't think that going the "cook it yourself" route will really work here.

Thoughts on "store bought" foods we can try??


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Thoughts on "store bought" foods we can try??

Luci is doing great on Kirkland Puppy Chow (Costco). It rated very high on the site I checked, so I started her on it at l0 weeks. She is now 7 months and thriving. She will eat it dry but likes it better moistened. At night I squirt an Omega-3 capsule on it (also Kirkland) I also give her 3T. of yogurt at bedtime. It is homemade - thus avoiding the sugar. Happy puppy!


----------

